# Pronunciación de palabras -ai



## Mikael Persson

Primero: Nunca he entendido eso de esdrújulas y sobreesdrújulas, pero en un diccionario he aprendido acerca del énfasis que 'en palabras con acento (´; algunos lo llaman 'tilde', pero creo que no es correcto) lo lleva la sílaba con acento', 'en palabras sin acento, que terminan con una vocal o con 'n' o con 's' lo lleva la penúltima sílaba', 'en el resto de las palabras lo lleva la última sílaba'. Los adjetivos (-mente) se pronuncian según estas reglas, pero sin tomar en cuenta la parte 'mente'. (He encontrado una excepcon: la palabra 'robots', que se pronuncia como si estuviera escrita 'robóts'.) 
Ahora la pregunta: ¿Cómo se pronuncia el nombre 'Barzilai'? (Admito que no es muy común este nombre, pero hay varios de la misma forma en la Biblia.) He entendido que la parte 'ai' es un diptongo, y como tal funciona como una vocal. Dado eso, el nombre está formado de tres sílabas: 'Bar', 'zi' y 'lai', y según las reglas arriba debe pronunciarse 'Barzílai'. Mi problema es que no hay nadie (¡aparte de mí mismo!) que lo pronuncia así, sino que todos lo pronuncian como si estuviera escrito 'Barzilái' o 'Barzilay'. Por el otro lado, dado que casi todos pronuncian la palabra 'sino' como si estuviera escrita 'sinó', no estoy dispuesto a automáticamente aceptar la pronunciación de la mayoría. 
Con todo, puede ser que no tengo la razón. Aprecio cualquier explicación y/o corrección que pueda aclarar el asunto.


----------



## grdsit

Acento y tilde no son lo mismo. Acento se refiere al énfasis o mayor fuerza de voz. Todas las palabras tienen acento. El acento puede ser prosódico (sólo se pronuncia) u ortográfico (que se llama tilde). 

Así que todas las palabras tienen acento prosódico, pero no todas tienen acento ortográfico.

Robot es una palabra de origen alemán. No es española, ni ha sido castellanizada adecuadamente. Por eso es que en inglés se pronuncia r*o*bot y en español la pronunciamos rob*o*t.

Yo sí pronuncio sino como s*i*no, pero efectivamente usted tiene razón, casi todas las personas pronuncian sin*ó*, pero cometen un error al hacerlo.

Con respecto a la Biblia, ya está castellanizada. Así que si encuentra algún nombre raro en la Biblia, aplique las reglas de la RAE para pronunciarlo. Y si le cuesta mucho, ¡no se preocupe, nadie sabrá que se equivocó al pronunciar! ¿Por qué? Pues porque muchos de los pueblos mencionados en la Biblia ya no existen o han cambiado de nombre, y tampoco es común que una persona tenga un nombre bíblico raro como Barzilai (que yo pronunciaría Barsil*a*y, con S porque soy latinoamericano).

Para regresar al tema de las esdrújulas, todas las palabras esdrújulas y sobresdrújulas se tildan. Ejemplo: murci*é*lago, esdr*ú*jula 

Dato curioso: "murciélago" es el único nombre de animal que tiene las cinco vocales. 

Otro dato curioso: todos los latinoamericanos pronunciamos mal la C y Z, confundimos la V y B, la Y y LL, etc.


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo con grdsit.

Si ves "Barzilai", sin acentuar, efectivamente debería pronunciarse /Barzílai/. Si está sin acentuar es un error del traductor o se entiende que se respeta la grafía original. Es la primera vez en mi vida que oigo la palabra.


----------



## Jellby

Uy, uy, uy, vaya jaleo.



> algunos lo llaman 'tilde', pero creo que no es correcto



Acento es tanto el "golpe de voz" (acento prosódico) como la rayita escrita (acento gráfico). Tilde es tanto la rayita que se pone para marcar el acento como la vírgulilla de la Ñ o de la Ç... Cuando hablamos de la raya de "ó", podemos llamarla tilde (incluso el tilde o la tilde) o acento, es todo correcto.



> 'en palabras sin acento, que terminan con una vocal o con 'n' o con 's' lo lleva la penúltima sílaba'



... que terminan en vocal, "n" o "s" *precedida de vocal* ...
Es una parte que no se suele tener en cuenta y que te evita la "excepción" de "robots" (o de "cómics" o "bíceps" si consideramos el caso contrario).



> ¿Cómo se pronuncia el nombre 'Barzilai'?



Si está escrito así en español, sería "Bar*zi*lai".
Si lo quieres pronunciar "Barzi*lai*", habría que escribirlo "Barzilái" o "Barzilay"... o bien aceptar que es un nombre extranjero y no se rige por las reglas del español.



> casi todos pronuncian la palabra 'sino' como si estuviera escrita 'sinó'



Yo no recuerdo haberlo oído nunca así... lo que sí ocurre es que se confunde la conjunción "sino" con las dos palabras "si no", que sí se acentúa (prosódicamente) en el "no". "Mañana, si hace sol, vamos al campo y *si no*, nos quedamos en casa" (eso no es "sino").



> Robot es una palabra de origen alemán.



Que yo sepa es de origen checo...



> todas las palabras esdrújulas y sobresdrújulas se tildan



Excepto los adverbios que terminan en "-mente", que sólo se tildan si el adejetivo del que proceden lleva tilde:

sa*gaz*mente (esdrújula y sin tilde)
*lo*camente (sobresdrújula y sin tilde)



> "murciélago" es el único nombre de animal que tiene las cinco vocales



Si no consideras al "australopiteco" como animal...



> todos los latinoamericanos pronunciamos mal la C y Z, confundimos la V y B, la Y y LL



Pronunciar la C y la Z como S no es pronunciarlas "mal", es sesear y es algo muy respetable.

La B y la V suenan *exactamente igual* en español, distinguirlas sería pronunciarlas "mal".

La Y la LL las pronuncian igual muchos españoles y muchos hispanoamericanos, pero no todos ni de unos ni de otros, probablemente sí la mayoría.


----------



## L4ut4r0

La mayoría de la gente escribe bonsai y no bonsái, samurai y no samurái ni samuray. La propia Real Academia no cumple sus propias reglas y escribe moai y no moái. 

*moai**.*
* 1.     * m. Figura tallada de medio cuerpo que representa ancestros de la cultura pascuense.

A menos que los académicos pronuncien /móai/. En todo caso la pronunciación correcta es /moái/.


----------



## Fernando

En el caso de moai entiendo que tienes razón. 

Para las primeras se puede entender que son importaciones recientes (sobre todo bonsai) del japonés. La RAE los recoge con tilde.


----------



## grdsit

¡Robot es de origen checo! Todo este tiempo viví engañado...

Bueno, el _murciélago_ es el único animal _no extinguido_ que tiene las cinco vocales. Pero si saben de otro animal, me avisan.


----------



## Fernando

Jellby said:


> Que yo sepa es de origen checo...



Lo es.



Jellby said:


> Pronunciar la C y la Z como S no es pronunciarlas "mal", es sesear y es algo muy respetable.
> 
> La B y la V suenan *exactamente igual* en español, distinguirlas sería pronunciarlas "mal".
> 
> La Y la LL las pronuncian igual muchos españoles y muchos hispanoamericanos, pero no todos ni de unos ni de otros, probablemente sí la mayoría.



Por supuesto, de acuerdo con Jellby. Yo soy de buena familia y sin embargo, yeísta no seseante.



Jellby said:


> Bueno, el murciélago es el único animal no extinguido que tiene las cinco vocales.



¿Estás seguro que el australopiteco está extinguido? Yo me he encontrado con un par de ellos diariamente, cuya filiación taxonómica claramente no es "Homo Sapiens Sapiens".


----------



## L4ut4r0

Fernando said:


> Para las primeras se puede entender que son importaciones recientes (sobre todo bonsai) del japonés. La RAE los recoge con tilde.



Yo creo que la regla no es natural. Aquí en Chile nadie escribe cantái (sino cantai) o jugái (sino jugai). Y estas palabras son muy antiguas.


----------



## Fernando

No sé lo que es cantái. Si te refieres a "vosotros cantáis" es con "s" (en España se aspira muchas veces). Y desde luego todo el mundo las escribe con tilde.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En Chile se usa de manera diferente, Fernando, como L4 seguramente nos explicará.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Fernando said:


> No sé lo que es cantái. Si te refieres a "vosotros cantáis" es con "s" (en España se aspira muchas veces). Y desde luego todo el mundo las escribe con tilde.



buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=voseo


----------



## Betildus

Jellby said:


> La B y la V suenan *exactamente igual* en español, distinguirlas sería pronunciarlas "mal".


Hubo todo un hilo al respecto (no lo puedo buscar ahora) en donde se aclara la cuestión y aquí *SI* diferenciamos la *B* de la *V* y vuelvo a decirlo, ¿cómo distinguiría un estudiante si le estuvieran haciendo un dictado y/o alguien leyendo: *V*aca y *B*anco por ejemplo?. No generalicen, a los chilenos no nos suenan igual.



Mikael Persson said:


> Mi problema es que no hay nadie (¡aparte de mí mismo!) que lo pronuncia así, sino que todos lo pronuncian como si estuviera escrito 'Barzilái' o 'Barzilay'.


No te preocupes por los nombres bíblicos, al ser nombres propios escapan a las reglas del castellano y cada uno lo pronuncia como le plazca, es mi opinión: Barzílay o Barzilay da lo mismo.


----------



## L4ut4r0

ToñoTorreón said:


> En Chile se usa de manera diferente, Fernando, como L4 seguramente nos explicará.



No tan diferente: Vosotros cantáis vs. tú cantái o vos cantái. Claro que en España es plural y en Chile es singular.

PD: Al separar mi nombre en sílabas, la primera es L4u, no L4.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Betildus said:


> Hubo todo un hilo al respecto (no lo puedo buscar ahora) en donde se aclara la cuestión y aquí *SI* diferenciamos la *B* de la *V* y vuelvo a decirlo, ¿cómo distinguiría un estudiante si le estuvieran haciendo un dictado y/o alguien leyendo: *V*aca y *B*anco por ejemplo?. No generalicen, a los chilenos no nos suenan igual.



Hola Betildus: No quiero ser pesado, pero en Chile las únicas personas que diferencian la B y la V son los actores viejos, los locutores viejos y Cecilia Bolocco (que para mí es una joven ). Claro que suenan diferentes, pero en inglés y francés.


----------



## Fernando

L4ut4r0 said:


> buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=voseo



Si te refieres a aspirar la "s" final como ya te comentaba antes se hace también en España, aunque normalmente no se escribe en ningún caso. Sí sería diferente el uso en singular (tú cantái) que  no se lo he oído a ningún chileno (y me hubiese cantado mucho). No te digo que no exista pero no sé si es un uso muy popular.



> PD: Al separar mi nombre en sílabas, la primera es L4u, no L4.



Hombre, si te hubieses puesto como apodo "Lautaro" y no "L4ut4r0" nos ayudarías a todos.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Betildus said:


> Hubo todo un hilo al respecto (no lo puedo buscar ahora) en donde se aclara la cuestión y aquí *SI* diferenciamos la *B* de la *V*



Yo encontré un hilo en inglés del año 2005


Beregond said:


> In spanish, B (be) and V (uve) should have the same sound, althought children are teached at school to pronounce them different at school because is useful for learning orthography.
> 
> But the "Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua Espa/ola" is clear:
> v.
> 1. f. Vigésima quinta letra del abecedario espa/ol, y vigésima segunda del orden latino internacional, que representa un fonema consonántico labial y sonoro, el mismo que la _b_ en todos los países de lengua espa/ola. Su nombre es _uve, ve, ve baja_ o _ve corta._



Traduzco el comienzo: 
En español B (be) y V (uve) deberían tener el mismo sonido aunque a los niños les enseñan en el colegio a pronunciarlas diferentes porque es útil para aprender ortografía.​Ahí está la explicación, Betildus, solo que tu profesor no te lo dejó muy claro.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Fernando said:


> Si te refieres a aspirar la "s" final como ya te comentaba antes se hace también en España, aunque normalmente no se escribe en ningún caso. Sí sería diferente el uso en singular (tú cantái) que  no se lo he oído a ningún chileno (y me hubiese cantado mucho). No te digo que no exista pero no sé si es un uso muy popular.
> 
> Hombre, si te hubieses puesto como apodo "Lautaro" y no "L4ut4r0" nos ayudarías a todos.



El DPD pone cantái(s), comí(s) y viví(s) pero la s de cantái es totalmente muda, no así las otras dos. Se usa mucho, pero dudo que a un chileno en España le salga natural vosearle a un español.

PD: El nombre Lautaro estaba tomado, y también Lautraro.


----------



## Betildus

Fernando said:


> Hombre, si te hubieses puesto como apodo "Lautaro" y no "L4ut4r0" nos ayudarías a todos.


Totalmente de acuerdo, parece jeroglífico 



L4ut4r0 said:


> Yo encontré un hilo en inglés del año 2005
> 
> 
> 
> Traduzco el comienzo: En español B (be) y V (uve) deberían tener el mismo sonido aunque a los niños les enseñan en el colegio a pronunciarlas diferentes porque es útil para aprender ortografía.​Ahí está la explicación, Betildus, solo que tu profesor no te lo dejó muy claro.


Me refiero a un hilo de este año. El 2005 yo no "existía".
Jajajaja mi profesor!......¡ya debe estar muerto hace ratito!!.
Además lo que pones no sirve porque estamos en el foro de español, no en el de inglés.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Betildus said:


> Me refiero a un hilo de este año. El 2005 yo no "existía".
> Jajajaja mi profesor!......¡ya debe estar muerto hace ratito!!.
> Además lo que pones no sirve porque estamos en el foro de español, no en el de inglés.



Por eso traduje. La Academia se equivoca, sobre todo en cosas de América. Pero en lo de B y V tiene razón: no se hace diferencia desde hace muchos siglos.


----------



## Mikael Persson

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Especialmente lo veo útil saber que la 'n' o 's' final tiene que ser precedida por una vocal para que aplique la regla que mencioné. 
En cuanto a las diferentes 'rayas gráficas': 
El acento gráfico se llama en sueco 'accent' (con una pronunciación cerca a la francesa). 
La parte superior de la letra 'ñ' se llama en sueco 'tilde'. 
La  '¸', normalmente utilizada en 'ç', se llama en sueco 'cedilj' ('cedilla' (?)). 
Por eso me hace un poco difícil juntarlas todas bajo la denominación 'tildes'. Pero tengo que aprenderlo. No se puede aplicar las reglas de un idioma a otro. 
Es interesante que Ud, Jellby, nunca ha oído la palabra 'sino' pronunciada 'sinó'. He vivido dos años y medio en Ecuador, y todavía vivo mi vida en un entorno en gran medida hispanohablante (aunque vivo en Suecia), ¡pero creo que no la he oído 'sino' siquiera diez veces! Y no importa si la leen o si están conversando no más.


----------



## Aviador

L4ut4r0 said:


> Hola Betildus: No quiero ser pesado, pero en Chile las únicas personas que diferencian la B y la V son los actores viejos, los locutores viejos y Cecilia Bolocco (que para mí es una joven ). Claro que suenan diferentes, pero en inglés y francés.



Concuerdo con L4ut4r0. Yo las pronuncio de acuerdo al castellano estándar igual como todos mis parientes y amigos: sin diferenciar y casi siempre /β/. Me parece que algunas personas, si se les toca el tema, tratan de hacer la diferencia en un esfuerzo consciente por ultracorrección, pero no la hacen en su vida diaria.
La Chechi sí tiene un acento raro (desde antes de Memen), pero no me había fijado que  diferenciara entre /b/ y /v/ . "Acento raro", qué digo, si el mio también lo es .

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

L4ut4r0 said:


> No tan diferente: Vosotros cantáis vs. tú cantái o vos cantái. Claro que en España es plural y en Chile es singular.
> 
> PD: Al separar mi nombre en sílabas, la primera es L4u, no L4.


 
Hombre, disculpa. Pensé que era algo así como R2D2 o C3PO. Apuntado para la próxima.


----------



## Fernando

Mikael Persson said:


> El acento gráfico se llama en sueco 'accent' (con una pronunciación cerca a la francesa).
> La parte superior de la letra 'ñ' se llama en sueco 'tilde'.
> La  '¸', normalmente utilizada en 'ç', se llama en sueco 'cedilj' ('cedilla' (?)).
> Por eso me hace un poco difícil juntarlas todas bajo la denominación 'tildes'.



En español: 

a) tilde/acento gráfico. Muchas veces simplemente "acento".
b) vírgula o tilde.
c) cedilla.


----------



## L4ut4r0

ToñoTorreón said:


> Hombre, disculpa. Pensé que era algo así como R2D2 o C3PO. Apuntado para la próxima.



No te preocupes. 

Más información en http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet


----------



## Jellby

L4ut4r0 said:


> La propia Real Academia no cumple sus propias reglas y escribe moai y no moái.



Eso tiene que ser un error. Lástima que el formulario de consultas de la RAE esté cerrado hasta el 3 de septiembre... a ver si me acuerdo para entonces.



L4ut4r0 said:


> Yo creo que la regla no es natural. Aquí en Chile nadie escribe cantái (sino cantai) o jugái (sino jugai). Y estas palabras son muy antiguas.



Pues, con todos mis respetos, las escriben mal. También "fé" es una palabra muy antigua, pero según las normas actuales está mal escrita.



Betildus said:


> Hubo todo un hilo al respecto (no lo puedo buscar ahora) en donde se aclara la cuestión y aquí *SI* diferenciamos la *B* de la *V* y vuelvo a decirlo, ¿cómo distinguiría un estudiante si le estuvieran haciendo un dictado y/o alguien leyendo: *V*aca y *B*anco por ejemplo?. No generalicen, a los chilenos no nos suenan igual.



Lo que dice el DPD sobre la "diferencia" B/V (la negrita es mía):

*No existe en español diferencia alguna en la pronunciación de las letras b y v*. Las dos representan hoy el sonido bilabial sonoro /b/. La ortografía española mantuvo por tradición ambas letras, que en latín representaban sonidos distintos. En el español medieval hay abundantes muestras de confusión entre una y otra grafía, prueba de su confluencia progresiva en la representación indistinta del mismo sonido, confluencia que era ya general en el siglo XVI. *La pronunciación de la v como labiodental no ha existido nunca en español*, y solo se da de forma espontánea en hablantes valencianos o mallorquines y en los de algunas zonas del sur de Cataluña, cuando hablan castellano, por influencia de su lengua regional. También se da espontáneamente en algunos puntos de América por influjo de las lenguas amerindias. En el resto de los casos, *es un error que cometen algunas personas por un equivocado prurito de corrección*, basado en recomendaciones del pasado, pues aunque la Academia reconoció ya desde el Diccionario de Autoridades (1726-1739) que «los españoles no hacemos distinción en la pronunciación de estas dos letras», varias ediciones de la Ortografía y de la Gramática académicas de los siglos XVIII, XIX y principios del XX describieron, e incluso recomendaron, la pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental. Se creyó entonces conveniente distinguirla de la _b_, como ocurría en varias de las grandes lenguas europeas, entre ellas el francés y el inglés, de tan notable influjo en esas épocas; pero ya desde la Gramática de 1911 la Academia dejó de recomendar explícitamente esta distinción. En resumen, la pronunciación correcta de la letra _v_ en español es idéntica a la de la _b_, por lo que no existe oralmente ninguna diferencia en nuestro idioma entre palabras como _baca_ y _vaca_, _bello_ y _vello_, _acerbo_ y _acervo_.



> No te preocupes por los nombres bíblicos, al ser nombres propios escapan a las reglas del castellano y cada uno lo pronuncia como le plazca, es mi opinión: Barzílay o Barzilay da lo mismo.



En general sí es cierto que no obedecen a las reglas ortográficas, pero en cuestión de acentuación los nombres propios sí deben regirse por las normas del español, siempre que se consideren nombres adaptados, claro. Uno puede muy bien decidir (hasta donde la ley se lo permita) que su apellido se escribe Chávez o Chaves o Chabes... pero si ha de ser palabra llana no puede poner o quitar el acento alegremente, ya que si escribe Chavez se pronunciará Cha*vez*. (Véase la diferencia entre *Ós*car y Os*car*).


----------



## L4ut4r0

Jellby said:


> Yo creo que la regla no es natural. Aquí en Chile nadie escribe cantái (sino cantai) o jugái (sino jugai). ​Pues, con todos mis respetos, las escriben mal.


Yo escribo _cantái,_ pero soy bicho raro. La banda Kudai se pronuncia /kudái/ y supongo que no se les ha ocurrido ponerse el acento gráfico. Con respecto a _moai _mi teoría es que fue la Academia Chilena la que sugirió incorporar la palabra, ya que la Isla de Pascua es chilena. Se les olvidó ponerle acento a _moai_ y los otros académicos que vieron la palabra ni pensaron en como se pronuncia, y quedó mal escrita.

Por último, aunque *_andábai_ sale con acento sólo 8 veces en Google, si veo _andabai _tiendo a leer_ *andabái._


----------



## lamartus

L4ut4r0 said:


> Por último, aunque *_andábai_ sale con acento sólo 8 veces en Google, si veo _andabai _tiendo a leer_ *andabái._



Perdón por la pregunta pero ¿tu _andabái _es mi _andabais _(segunda persona del plural del imperfecto de indicativo del verbo andar)?


----------



## L4ut4r0

lamartus said:


> Perdón por la pregunta pero ¿tu _andabái _es mi _andabais _(segunda persona del plural del imperfecto de indicativo del verbo andar)?



Andabái no existe, por eso puse un asterisco. Mi andabai es casi tu andabais, ya que es segunda persona *singular* del indicativo del verbo andar.

Del DPD:

En la modalidad chilena, sin embargo, se usan las desinencias de segunda persona del plural (_cantabais, cantarais_) con aspiración o pérdida de _-s:_ _«¿Dónde andabai que andabai perdido?»_ (Donoso _Casa_ [Chile 1978]).


----------



## lamartus

L4ut4r0 said:


> Andabái no existe, por eso puse un asterisco. Mi andabai es casi tu andabais, ya que es segunda persona *singular* del indicativo del verbo andar.
> 
> Del DPD:
> 
> En la modalidad chilena, sin embargo, se usan las desinencias de segunda persona del plural (_cantabais, cantarais_) con aspiración o pérdida de _-s:_ _«¿Dónde andabai que andabai perdido?»_ (Donoso _Casa_ [Chile 1978]).



¡Gracias por la respuesta y la entrada del DPD!


----------



## Jellby

Jellby said:


> L4ut4r0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La propia Real Academia no cumple sus propias reglas y escribe moai y no moái.
> 
> 
> 
> Eso tiene que ser un error. Lástima que el formulario de consultas de la RAE esté cerrado hasta el 3 de septiembre... a ver si me acuerdo para entonces.
Click to expand...


Me acordé, y me respondieron:

En el caso de este término cabrían dos opciones: considerar que se trata de un extranjerismo y, por tanto, escribirlo con cursiva y sin tilde: _moai_; o bien, considerar que se trata de una voz completamente incorporada al español sin problemas de adecuación grafofonológica, por lo que se escribiría en redonda y con tilde, dado que la vocal tónica es la _a_: *moái*.

Debe acentuarse por ser una palabra aguda terminada en vocal (al igual que _bonsái_, *samurái* o _paipái_), dado que en ella las dos vocales finales forman un diptongo, es decir, se pronuncian en una sola sílaba: *mo - ái*.

Haremos llegar su comentario a la comisión correspondiente del Instituto de Lexicografía para su estudio.


----------



## Fernando

Gracias por la gestión, Jellby.


----------



## MarX

L4ut4r0 said:


> Yo creo que la regla no es natural. Aquí en Chile nadie escribe cantái (sino cantai) o jugái (sino jugai). Y estas palabras son muy antiguas.


Aquí está una publicidad chilena.

"Por qué no te probai ésta?"


----------



## L4ut4r0

Jellby said:


> "Moái" ahora [desde fines de octubre del 2007] aparece, correctamente, con tilde. Ésta me la apunto, junto con L4ut4r0.



De las dos opciones que menciona la RAE en el mensaje #35, optaron por la más lógica: 



Jellby said:


> se trata de una voz completamente incorporada al español sin problemas de adecuación grafofonológica, por lo que se escribiría en redonda y con tilde, dado que la vocal tónica es la _a_: *moái*.


----------

